#ubuntu-ch 2014-07-22
<wiedikon> hi all
#ubuntu-ch 2014-07-27
<NoRedemption> hi
<KojiroAK> hi NoRedemption
<NoRedemption> hey :)
<NoRedemption> so there is still an it scene in switzerland :)
<KojiroAK> nope, we went on to ju
<NoRedemption> ju?
<KojiroAK> was a joke
<KojiroAK> ju = i+1 t+1
<NoRedemption> lol :D
<NoRedemption> did you make an ubuntu con?
<KojiroAK> nope
<NoRedemption> last may
<NoRedemption> oh sad, i actually wanted to ask how many attended^^^
#ubuntu-ch 2018-07-24
<ympfzys> 测试
#ubuntu-ch 2020-07-24
<vorzinek> sous ubuntu 18.4 LTS, j'ai 2 HDD de 1T, 1 en master l'autre en slave. Au demarrage le deuxieme en slave ne se monte pas automatiquement, alors que sous ubuntu 14 que j'avais precedement cela ne se produisait pas. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider
<vorzinek>  merci pour votre aide
<vorzinek> oups bonjour d'abord désolé
